# pure-ftpd and .banner

## wizy

I got pure-ftpd merged in and working, and want to add a banner that displays on login.  The docs for it say put a .banner in /home/ftp/ and it will get displayed.  I did that, and its not showing up, any ideas?

----------

## wizy

Needed to add -F /home/ftp/.banner to the /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd script.

----------

